

Embed charts in webpages with one of our simplest APIs yet - terpua
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2007/12/embed-charts-in-webpages-with-one-of.html

======
mrtron
Thank you.

This sort of product is what I love about Google. Ridiculously simple, easy,
and useful. It is a tiny effort for such a huge company, but it saves me
having to work with my own charting libs for various little projects.

~~~
terpua
You said everything I could say about it :)

------
nootopian
Google Charts meets Pac-Man
[http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=p&chs=400x250&...](http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=p&chs=400x250&chd=t:85.0,15.0&chl=pac-
man|not+pac-man&chco=FCFC00,0000FF&chtt=Google+Charts+meets+Pac-Man)

------
ashu
Man, I was toying around with this idea for so long. I hope Google makes this
into some kind of an open-source project...

------
goodgoblin
I'm using amcharts. I'm glad Google is doing something free, but part of me
would rather support the little guys.

------
r7000
This is very cool. And just too easy.

------
nextmoveone
i kind of like fusion charts. i think rescue time uses them, and ive seen them
in alot of places.

~~~
r7000
Well for use at a high-volume website you would need something else. There's a
limit of 50000 charts per day before it stops working and/or you are banned.

~~~
raghus
You might not want to generate the chart for each page view - you'd probably
store/cache the png at your end.

Of course if you need to generate > 50K dynamic charts/day then you're right.

------
imsteve
real clever

